# The XICLE (EvO+) [Build from Scratch



## masbuskado (Jan 6, 2009)

*Project Name: The XICLE
Type: Build from Scratch
Start: May 5, 2008
Finish: June 31, 2008**

I build this for the OCN Case Modding Competition 08 I won the Second Place and Unique Bonus Prize in the PRO category (Don't ask me why cuz I don't know ) This was my first Custom Build and most challenging project so far.  

I don't like to do things they same way other did things... so that why I make this Custom Case (The First Ever Round Working Computer Case) so I'll let you with the image the complete worklog is on OCN but I'll post all the image in most of the forum am registered.  So enjoy this piece of work...

Remember don't doub to ask me anything and watch the complete video log on my youtube channel Here... http://youtube.com/newmodcity or the Video Log Here: http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=0E6DEEEA840D7E50

310 Images (I'll post it everyday in group of 10)

Part List


1. BIOSTAR GF7050V-M7 LGA 775 NVIDIA GeForce 7050 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard
2. Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300 Yorkfield 2.5GHz LGA 775 95W
3. Crucial Ballistix 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) 
4. Masscool 8WA740 Socket 775 Heat Sink
5. 2x Seagate Momentus 7200.2 ST9160823AS 160GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb
6. LITE-ON Slim 8X DVD Burner Black SATA Model DS-8A2S-A01
7. MSI 7800 Video Card
8. 1x pci-e 6 pin molex uv green
9. 3x  4" SATA II Device Cable Straight to Straight 3.0 Gbps 
10. Heatshrinks and Cable sleeving (Green and Yellow - UV)
11. 1x vandal resistant illuminated switch 16mm - green ring
12. Connectx™ ATX 24-pin Female connector housing - UV Green
13. 3x ConnectX Pro SATA Power Connector - UV Green
14. 1 P4 molex uv green
15. usb 2.0 pci card adapter 5 ports
16. Quad USB 2.0 Bracket - 4 Wire, (2) 10-Pin Connectors
17. Aerocool Xtreme Turbine LED Case Fan 120mm - Black Frame Silver blades
18. ESTAR-450-24 -- Echo Star 450W 20+4-pin ATX PSU w/SATA
19. CB-BT2-USB-DONGLE -- Cyber-Blue Bluetooth v2.0
20. SIL-LK-802 -- USB Wireless Multimedia Keyboard & Mouse
21. USB-WIRELESS-GAMEPAD -- USB Wireless Gamepad
22. Spray Paint (Yellow - Green)
23. 2x 24x18 Plexi sheet

The Challenge is to fit all of this on a round small case.  So let the MOD begin...*

*Here are the First 10 Pics...[/B]



















































(Enjoy it)*


----------



## Castiel (Jan 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 6, 2009)

\\subscribed


----------



## LittleLizard (Jan 6, 2009)

lol, i like rolling things


----------



## masbuskado (Jan 6, 2009)

*10 More Pics... Enjoy it!!!*


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh hell yeah, Im subscribing!


----------



## masbuskado (Jan 7, 2009)

*10 More...*


----------



## EiSFX (Jan 7, 2009)

One question did you actully trim the corners of the motherboard or did you actully able to flex it enough to fit in grooves you made in to the soon to be wicked case


----------



## masbuskado (Jan 7, 2009)

EiSFX said:


> One question did you actully trim the corners of the motherboard or did you actully able to flex it enough to fit in grooves you made in to the soon to be wicked case



I trim an old motherboard to know the exact measure then look around on the internet for one with the same spec need it for this project.  After a week looking thru almost over 40+ mobo spec find the right one...  

To know more about how I made this watch this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5t2iCfWOleQ


----------



## masbuskado (Jan 7, 2009)

*Another set of 10* 2x


----------



## masbuskado (Jan 7, 2009)

*Ten... More...*


----------



## steelkane (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice work,, good luck over @overclock


----------



## domy85 (Jan 7, 2009)

A wheel, I would have never thought. Very interesting, looking good


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah looking good. Are you gonna try and paint the inside and hide the glue traces?


----------



## masbuskado (Jan 8, 2009)

*10 More Pics...*


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 8, 2009)

Me likey.


----------



## masbuskado (Jan 10, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> Me likey.



If you like this you'll love the whole project...


----------



## masbuskado (Jan 10, 2009)

*pics pics pics The XICLE...*

Ok Guys... I'll post the pics from yesterday and today... also let me know how many pics you want... don't only watch the thread... make some comments Good or Bad... Question???


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jan 10, 2009)

This is the oddest build I have ever seen.

But the fabrication from scratch makes it very good IMO.

Thank you for sharing this with us.


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 10, 2009)

Cool mod! Subscribed.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 10, 2009)

So was that plaster of paris you used to make the outer shell of the cardboard wheel or something else? That was very cool how you did that. Also, the way its built, you will see the insides and the glue streaks just set off my OCD so I would have hid it. It looks like a copper cooking pot and its shiny and smooth. Is this gonna be like an everyday pc, htpc, or just something to mod with?


----------



## masbuskado (Jan 10, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> This is the oddest build I have ever seen.
> 
> But the fabrication from scratch makes it very good IMO.
> 
> Thank you for sharing this with us.



Tell me about it...!!! But during the build I found so many solution to make it possible and thank u for watch the thread and for taking time to leave some comment!!! 



BrooksyX said:


> Cool mod! Subscribed.



Thanks man...!!!   



WarEagleAU said:


> So was that plaster of paris you used to make the outer shell of the cardboard wheel or something else? That was very cool how you did that. Also, the way its built, you will see the insides and the glue streaks just set off my OCD so I would have hid it. It looks like a copper cooking pot and its shiny and smooth. Is this gonna be like an everyday pc, htpc, or just something to mod with?



First I use fiberglass to join the cardboard to the plexiglass plate inside the build then I covered with bondo and after more than 30 hrs of sanding it was done.  The glue that you see is resin to join the fiberglass with everything.  The round shape cardboard I get it from an industrial roll of paper I cut a piece of 6" wide.  Yes this is a regular PC loaded with every single Emulator on the Planet.  So basically is a gaming PC cuz I like to play old video games and it loaded with NES SNES N64 PSX SEGA NEO-GEO DC Atari Coleco Arcade Emulator and 1000s of Games.... So technically speaking that's it!!! I hope that I answer your question... Don't doubt to ask any other question!!!


----------



## masbuskado (Jan 10, 2009)

*The XICLE - Modding the PSU*

*Modding the PSU*


----------



## masbuskado (Jan 10, 2009)

*The Xicle - Modding the PSU Continue*

*Modding the PSU #2*


----------



## masbuskado (Jan 10, 2009)

*All start to make sense now!!!*

*Everything is going according to plans...!!!*


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow now I See with the plexiglass. Very nice I really like how this is coming together. Very nice work with the PSU and I love that fan. Keep up the good work. Are you thinking of maybe adding some CCFLs?


----------



## masbuskado (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## masbuskado (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok, now this is coming along very nicely. I love the neon yellow green theme going on. Also, that dazzle bottom is so freaking awesome. I love the effect. One thing, are you gonna have to run the DVI wire from your Monitor to the Vid Card like inside the box, or are you going to rig up something where you dont have to do that


----------



## masbuskado (Jan 12, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> Ok, now this is coming along very nicely. I love the neon yellow green theme going on. Also, that dazzle bottom is so freaking awesome. I love the effect. One thing, are you gonna have to run the DVI wire from your Monitor to the Vid Card like inside the box, or are you going to rig up something where you dont have to do that



I made a plexi back plate that cover the whole back but you have to wait for this you'll see it in future post...


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 12, 2009)

Muhaha, I love it dude. This is awesome. It may not have the latest and greatest, but the thing looks bad ass. Makes me wanna roll it or something. I love it. I did think it was going to be like a clay/copper pot though. Keep it coming, I will check these pics out tomorrow when I get home. My job bans pics and stuff from here


----------



## masbuskado (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 12, 2009)

What are these that you spray painted?


----------



## masbuskado (Jan 14, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> What are these that you spray painted?



PSU...!!!


----------



## masbuskado (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 14, 2009)

Alright, this is just looking so bad ass now!!


----------



## MKmods (Jan 14, 2009)

now THIS is an "artsy fartsy" guy...Very nice


----------



## Cptnyr (Jan 14, 2009)

i never thought about painting a keyboard good idea!


----------



## masbuskado (Jan 15, 2009)

Cptnyr said:


> i never thought about painting a keyboard good idea!



Yeah I make a complete overhaul to most of the hardwares...


----------



## masbuskado (Jan 15, 2009)

MKmods said:


> now THIS is an "artsy fartsy" guy...Very nice



No so sure what you mean but I'll thank u for watch the thread...


----------



## masbuskado (Jan 15, 2009)

*Videos and Pics*

*Some Videos*

*Part 1*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5t2iCfWOleQ

*Part 2*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LqgG0BnP5c

*Part 3*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MomCFzCg9d8
Plz rate and comment


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 15, 2009)

Looking good, keep em coming.


----------



## Binge (Jan 15, 2009)

This is probably the craziest thing I've seen in ages   go go go go!


----------



## Cptnyr (Jan 15, 2009)

I watched a ton of your youtube videos too, the darkknight mod is really cool


----------



## Cuzza (Jan 15, 2009)

omg i have a hard-on for this thread


----------



## masbuskado (Jan 16, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> Looking good, keep em coming.







Binge said:


> This is probably the craziest thing I've seen in ages   go go go go!







Cptnyr said:


> I watched a ton of your youtube videos too, the darkknight mod is really cool



Thanks man... that's probably the next case mod I'll post here or Old Skull 



Cuzza said:


> omg i have a hard-on for this thread



LoL


----------



## masbuskado (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 16, 2009)

Getting kind of close there with your soldering iron aint ya bro?  I did the same thing at work one time, burnt the hell out of my thumb and it had a right nice blister on it.


Looks like I will be watching tons of Newmod city You tube vids 

Oh Gorilla glue FTW


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 16, 2009)

looks sweeet


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 16, 2009)

Moar! Awesome looking so far man!


----------



## domy85 (Jan 16, 2009)

Looking bad ass 

To be honest I wish I moded my case more watching all this modding rofl.  I need my pc working though, wish I had the time to do more.


----------



## masbuskado (Jan 16, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> Getting kind of close there with your soldering iron aint ya bro?  I did the same thing at work one time, burnt the hell out of my thumb and it had a right nice blister on it.
> 
> 
> Looks like I will be watching tons of Newmod city You tube vids
> ...



hehehe... yeah you can burn the hell out you this thing... tell me about...
NMC vid by masbuskado 
 Gorilla Glue my savior 



lucasweir said:


> looks sweeet



Thanks man...!!! 



ShadowFold said:


> Moar! Awesome looking so far man!



So far??? it's almost finish


----------



## masbuskado (Jan 16, 2009)

domy85 said:


> Looking bad ass
> 
> To be honest I wish I moded my case more watching all this modding rofl.  I need my pc working though, wish I had the time to do more.



but you can have the best of both world...
First remove all the hardware place it in a safe place assemble outside the box...
...do your modding and then put everything back together...


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 16, 2009)

I could probably work on a case mod, its the hardware itself that scares the baheebies out of me.


----------



## domy85 (Jan 16, 2009)

masbuskado said:


> but you can have the best of both world...
> First remove all the hardware place it in a safe place assemble outside the box...
> ...do your modding and then put everything back together...



Yep, but what I want to do takes alot more time I dont have  painting my case a metalic semi gloss car quality finish. Later this year though!


----------



## DaveK (Jan 16, 2009)

Sweet project man! Looks amazing, and something I didn't expect to see lol.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 16, 2009)

Domy when you do that, Ill be one of the first subscribed to your project log


----------



## masbuskado (Jan 16, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> I could probably work on a case mod, its the hardware itself that scares the baheebies out of me.



why??? the hardware is the more simple part of modding...



domy85 said:


> Yep, but what I want to do takes alot more time I dont have  painting my case a metalic semi gloss car quality finish. Later this year though!



That will look amazing... I planning on get a nice airbrush... 



DaveK said:


> Sweet project man! Looks amazing, and something I didn't expect to see lol.



Thanks man!!! 



WarEagleAU said:


> Domy when you do that, Ill be one of the first subscribed to your project log



Me too...!!!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 16, 2009)

Because Im just now getting brave enough to mess with other things. For instance, this is my second venture into liquid cooling and this time I pieced my components together.

Time will tell though.


----------



## masbuskado (Jan 17, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> Because Im just now getting brave enough to mess with other things. For instance, this is my second venture into liquid cooling and this time I pieced my components together.
> 
> Time will tell though.


----------



## masbuskado (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 17, 2009)

OMG this is looking so good and cool. Amazing they have a Rite Aid down there where you are  I didnt know they were outside the US.

Look good with the lights man, keep it up.


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 17, 2009)

Really nice work.. keep it up!


----------



## masbuskado (Jan 18, 2009)

*The Xicle Videos - Part 2*

*Before the End
The Rest of the Videos... *

The Xicle - Part 4

Modding the PSU

Making the CPU cooling and Custom Fan Grill


----------



## Exavier (Jan 18, 2009)

are you gonna re-do the lettering on the keys? or are you damn good at typing? lol  good work I like how much you change your mind on the colouring, green/yellow/green haha then it all comes together


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 18, 2009)

He is just that damn good at typing 

Im sure he did redo them though.


----------



## masbuskado (Jan 18, 2009)

Exavier said:


> are you gonna re-do the lettering on the keys? or are you damn good at typing? lol  good work I like how much you change your mind on the colouring, green/yellow/green haha then it all comes together



LoL I don't wanna say this but I have to... More than 15 years typing and 6 working as data entry... No need to watch the keyboard anymore... 



WarEagleAU said:


> He is just that damn good at typing
> 
> Im sure he did redo them though.



 hihihi... I was planning to do it... but I take a hard desicion and not to add the letters to the keyboard... (The plan was to make the letter out of vynil - plotter cut and then apply crystal clear paint... but it was too much)


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 18, 2009)

Haha, well you could do that or make them neon yellow or something to stand out


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 19, 2009)

that is freaking sweet man real insperation 

i just got two questions  






how do you support you vgs card and how did you get that effect on ur cpu fan or is it just the dut and things?


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 19, 2009)

that is freaking sweet man real insperation 

i just got two questions  



>



how do you support you vga card and how did you get that effect on ur cpu fan or is it just the dust and things


----------



## masbuskado (Jan 19, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> that is freaking sweet man real insperation
> 
> i just got two questions
> 
> how do you support you vga card and how did you get that effect on ur cpu fan or is it just the dust and things



thanks...
ok first for the graphic card and other components I made a acrylic back plate that you gonna see on future post... second if you're talking about this specific pic this was when I was painting this project my other computer suck the paint combine with dust... that's the result...


----------



## masbuskado (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## masbuskado (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## masbuskado (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## Exavier (Jan 19, 2009)

I love the fan mod  nice base idea too


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 19, 2009)

I love the whole thing. You should do this for a living


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 19, 2009)

Woah! This project just keeps getting better and better. Can't wait for the next batch of pics!


----------



## masbuskado (Jan 20, 2009)

*Next (Final Pics)*


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 20, 2009)

ME likey!


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 20, 2009)

>



im rather clewless so what are they?


----------



## Chryonn (Jan 20, 2009)

i love it. fantastic mod!


----------



## masbuskado (Jan 21, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> im rather clewless so what are they?



Those are the wireless card for the keyboard & mouse and for the gamepad


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 21, 2009)

aaaaa well thats a bloody clever idea mate puttin them inside the case


----------



## masbuskado (Jan 23, 2009)

thank you guys for such nice comments... I'll be posting the finals pics tomorrow or saturday kind of busy with another project... but I'll post it soon... take care!!!


----------



## masbuskado (Jan 26, 2009)

*The XICLE Completed*

*Final Pics as The Xicle*
*Next I'll Publish some pics as EvO (add some green and yellow leds)*





























































*Watch the Final Video Here* http://www.youtube.com/v/Wtn7bMBvP4Q&hl


*The XICLE EvO Pics Next*

*Thank you all for watch this thread and for the nice comments!!!*


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 26, 2009)

Looking awesome man. Glad to see you finally got it done. 

Thanks for sharing it all with us.


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 26, 2009)

Wicked video!


----------



## masbuskado (Jan 26, 2009)

*The XICLE EvO Completed*

*The Xicle EvO Completed Never Before Seen Pics...

Add:
- Four Leds to the CPU Fan Grill 2x Green Leds and 2x Yellow Leds
- New Plexi Back Plate and 60mm Exhaust Fan Yellow Painted
- Graphic Card Heat Sink Yellow Painted
- 2x Leds on the Plexi Back Plate 1x Yellow 1x Green
- 2x 40mm Green Led Fan mount on the HDD tray
- Green led inside with HDD Activity (Blink)
- New Fan to PSU*





























































*Here is the Video*

YouTube - The Xicle EvO - Update (Adding Green and Yellow Leds)


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 26, 2009)

Put your rig into the case mod gallery.. i am sure you will get a lot of 10/10s.. btw are you some sore of werewolf cause your fingernail are pretty long.. or do you use them as tools?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 26, 2009)

Very well done man and congrats on 2nd place.


----------



## masbuskado (Jan 26, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> Put your rig into the case mod gallery.. i am sure you will get a lot of 10/10s.. btw are you some sore of werewolf cause your fingernail are pretty long.. or do you use them as tools?



Yeah am a Lycan... 



WarEagleAU said:


> Very well done man and congrats on 2nd place.



Thanks man... I'll go for the first this year


----------

